# Strength/Size Journal 2011



## TBP (Dec 10, 2011)

***NOTE I forwent the crazy journal title so people who share my goals could find my journal easily. 

Anyhow, I would like to be concise so I'm just going to briefly offer some details/info...

height: 5'11''
weight: 165 lbs
goals: increase strength (I'm weak), GAIN WEIGHT (I'm skinny), look awesome (self-explanatory) 

***Beginning pictures will be posted soon 

Routine- 

*Monday- Upper 1*
  Bench Press 4X3-8, 1XAMAP/ 3-5 min 
  BB Row 3x6-10/ 3-5 min 
  Dips 2x6-10, 1xAMAP/ 2-3 min 
  NG Chin-ups 2x6-8/ 2-3 min 

*Wednesday- Lower 1 *
  Back Squat 4x5-10, 1xAMAP/ 3-5 min 
  SLDL 3x6-10/ 2-3 min 
  Lunges 2x8-12/ 2-3 min 

*Friday- Upper 2 *
  Weighted Chin-ups 4x3-8, 1xAMAP/ 3-5 min 
  Incline Bench Press 3x6-10/ 3-5 min 
  DB Row 2x6-10, 1XAMAP/ 2-3 min 
  Paused DB Press 2x6-8/ 2-3 min 

*Monday- Lower 2 *
  Deadlift 4x5-10, 1xAMAP/ 3-5 min
  RFE Squat 3x6-10/ 2-3 min
  GHR 2x8-12/ 2-3 min 

*Repeat* 

Most, if not everything, is done in reverse pyramid training format. The rep scheme isn't that rigid (albeit it may appear to be to the contrary). The idea is to go heavy as possible and get in all of the prescribed reps. Core/cardio will be done whenever I feel like it. As an aside, I may end up dropping the 4th exercise on each upper day if I feel like it is too much. 

This monday will be the first day.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 11, 2011)

*Good luck, man!* Will follow along. 

<-- goal by the summer is to be at your weight at 165 lbs (I'm also 5'11").


----------



## TBP (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the support. I'll be sure to check out your journal. 

*Week 1, Day 1, Monday, Upper 1*
*BB Bench*
95x10, 115x5, 150x10, 165x4, 155x6, 145x8, 135x7 
*BB Row*
95x10, 115x4, 135x8, 125x11, 115x12
*Dips*
+25x5, +15x6, BWx8
*NG Chins*
+25x5, +15x6 

- Ran 3 miles 2 nights ago 

*Notes:*

weight: 165 

- It was a great workout!! I was surprised by the numbers honestly considering they are significantly higher than last time. 
- I feel like 4 exercises is just the right amount and I enjoyed the set, rep scheme although I still need to get a better handle on RPT. 
- NOW IT'S TIME TO EAT!!!!

***I'm yet to figure out how to upload pictures so beginning pics will not be posted until I learn how to do so...help please?****


----------



## TBP (Dec 14, 2011)

*Week 1, Day 2, Wednesday, Lower 1
Back Squat
*105x5, 125x3, 145x7, 140x10, 135x11, 130x15
*RDL*
115x11, 165x8, 145x12 
*Lunges
*never got to them 

*Notes:*

weight: 165

-I just got back from school tonight and I got in the gym pretty late so I was tired and didn't have time to do lunges unfortunately 
- I once again underestimated my strength and started too light on squats
- I realized that what I meant to write was RDL and not SLDL 
- Now that I'm on break, I think I'm going to add the lower 2 workout (4th workout) to the same week as the others since I have more time now 
- I have a month break and I'm hoping to achieve some noticeable gains by that time and I still need to upload pics 

stay tuned...


----------



## TBP (Dec 17, 2011)

*Week 1, Day 3, Friday, Upper 2* 
*Weighted Chin-ups*
BWx6, +20x8, +16x9, +10x9, +5x6 
*Incline Bench*
105x7, 130x9, 135x9, 140x6
*DB Row*
60x12, 75x6-7, 65x10-11
*Paused DB Press*
50x10, 60x6 

*Notes*:

- Workout was pretty tough but it turns out I'm sick so maybe that had something to do with it
- Because I'm sick, I'll be resuming my workout on Monday (as originally planned) and next week I will beginning performing the 4th workout in the same week 
- I plan on training core/abs more regularly, probably 2-3 times a week in between workouts 
- I'm also considering dropping some of the volume and only using the AMAP sets for the first 2 main lifts of each workout 
- Pics will be uploaded eventually when I find time****


----------



## TBP (Dec 17, 2011)

*Revised program*

*Monday- Upper 1*
Bench Press 3X3-8/ 3-5 min (RPT) 
BB Row 3x3-8/ 3-5 min (RPT) 
Dips 2x4-6/ 2-3 min 
NG Chin-ups 2x4-6/ 2-3 min 

*Wednesday- Lower 1 *
Back Squat 5x5-10/ 3-5 min (RPT)
RDL 3x5-10/ 2-3 min 
Lunges 2x8-12/ 2-3 min 

*Friday- Upper 2 *
Weighted Chin-ups 3x3-8/ 3-5 min (RPT)
Incline Bench Press 3x3-8/ 3-5 min (RPT)
DB Row 2x4-6/ 2-3 min 
Paused DB Press 2x4-6/ 2-3 min 

*Sunday- Lower 2 *
Deadlift 5x5-10/ 3-5 min (RPT)
RFE Squat 3x5-10/ 2-3 min
GHR 2x8-12/ 2-3 min


- I changed the set/rep scheme since I figured that I was performing too much volume before and RPT incorrectly. This way, I can increase the intensity. Core/abs will be trained Tues/Thurs/Sat.
- Those exercises with no (RPT) written next to them are performed as straight sets.


----------



## TBP (Dec 21, 2011)

*Week 1, Day 4, Monday, Lower 2*
*Deadlift *
115x7, 155x4, 195x10, 225x7, 205x7, 185x8 
*RFE Squat *
20x10, 20x10, 20x10 
*GHR
*BWx5 

*Notes:*

- First time deading in a while but it wasn't too bad
- I definitely could have done more than I did I just didn't want to overestimate it
- I'm thinking about wearing my belt next time
- Couldn't complete GHR because my hammies were gone


----------

